# Physics problem.



## Aule (Aug 20, 2012)

Wife has psioriatic arthritis diagnosed a year ago,
and is 360 pounds because movement is now too painful. Even sitting in a wood chair is painful for her, she needs a manager's chair.

Don't you dare blame her for being overweight, it's flared
up just after she delivered her baby (she was 250 then, and
a DROP DEAD GORGEOUS BBW, I knew who I was getting into).
Exercise is impossible and she's never eaten excessively.

In our earlier days while we were making our baby, we had the benefit of rear entry position, but now her knees cannot support her weight in the bed.

These days, I'm kneeling while holding her legs against my chest. I only last for about two or three minutes she can't keep her legs up for more than that amount of time anyway, to do stress on her back. If she simply has her legs apart, I have no room for entry.

Alternatives?


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Aule said:


> Wife has psioriatic arthritis diagnosed a year ago,
> and is 360 pounds because movement is now too painful. Even sitting in a wood chair is painful for her, she needs a manager's chair.
> 
> Don't you dare blame her for being overweight, it's flared
> ...


Your not even right pondering how you are going to enter your wife when many of the men on this site aren't entering anything.

Try have her on her side with her knees drawn


----------



## usmarriedguy (Dec 9, 2013)

Of coarse she eats excessively. Excessive is eating more calories that you burn. Not that a care what her weight is -I'm just saying. 

Personally I think that you should not be helping her to an early grave by making excuses but that is not my call. 

I have lost 25 pounds in the past several months with very little exercise. An inactive older adult female needs about 1800 (more or less) calories a day to maintain their weight. Anything less will result in weight loss. 

But any way to your question: Have you tried it with her hanging over the side of the bed a bit and you standing up? My wife is overweight also and I think it works well. You may need a higher bed or firmer mattress or pillows to help prop her up high enough but that position allows you to hold her legs up and thrust with more force.


----------



## jdd (Aug 30, 2013)

Aule said:


> Exercise is impossible and she's never eaten excessively.


Warm water pool for exercise. Insurance may even pay for PT at a place that has a pool.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Have you guys tried tittie sex? Or just oral, like one day it's for you and she sucks and swallows and then the next is you, lapping up her?

Don't ever, ever give up.... always keep that intimate touch, rubbing her breasts, sucking them, she sucks on your ****, back rubs, toys....there is so much beyond the obvious PIV that can be even more intimate between a couple.

Marriage is very hard work, you seem like a very attentive husband that can discover new ways to arouse your wonderful wife.

Good Luck!!


----------

